# ８才　ひきだし



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends. Reading a page of Shonen Jump, I came across this "８才　ひきだし", and I'm not sure if it means the picture was made by a 8 years-child.
Is it? 
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## gengo

Kenshiromusou said:


> Yo, friends. Reading a page of Shonen Jump, I came across this "８才　ひきだし", and I'm not sure if it means the picture was made by a *8-year-old* child.



ひきだし doesn't refer to drawing.  I really don't know what it means, but my guess is that it refers to the verb 引き出す in the sense of bringing out something from someone (such as "the movie director brought out the beauty and talent of the actress").  That would mean that if you hang this picture in your room, it will bring out the child in you.  (The other text says "This picture  alone will make your room feel like summertime.")

Very low confidence on this one, so wait to see what others say.


----------



## Flaminius

It's probably nobody's fault, but the question is in dire need for context.  My impression is that ひきだし is a drawer, and the sticker or whatever of the girl is meant for decorating a drawer.  Or, it may be a drawer that has the design on?


----------



## Kenshiromusou

Gengoさん, Flaminusさん, Thank you very much. I'm thinking maybe it could be "８年前からのイメージ。それで、このイメージを今の編集引き出している
Makes no sense?


----------



## gengo

Kenshiromusou said:


> Gengoさん, Flaminusさん, Thank you very much. I'm thinking maybe it could be "８年前からのイメージ。それで、このイメージを今の編集引き出している
> Makes no sense?



I've never seen 才 used to mean "from n years ago."


----------



## Kenshiromusou

gengo said:


> I've never seen 才 used to mean "from n years ago."


Me neither. Trying to understand it...


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

It means "from an eight-year-old boy's drawer."

The targeting readers for Shonen Jump were originally primary school boys (8-12 years old). Young Jump was published for teenagers and young adults, which allows more sexy shots.

In Japan, showing genitals in porn pictures or videos is illegal, but the law is actually not working now.
It would be a big issue for mothers from when they connive at their sons' porn watching.
Anyway, boys' preference differes before and after the development of secondary sex characteristics (第二次性徴発現）at low teenages.
Shonen Jump has become very popular and its readers have extended to adult men. This may annoy the publisher, "how sexy pictures would be allowed and sufficient when the magagine is read by both 8 year-old boys and 30 year-old guys?"

A high school boy would hide Weekly Playboy Magagine or Monthly Playboy in their drawers, hiding them from his mother.
An adult guy would hide more direct porns in ther " secret drawers" in their PCs, hiding from his wife. lol
A eight-old-boy would hide a beautiful girl's picture or photo, such as pop idols in his desk's drawer. His photos are not nakid girls, girls in swim suits at the best.
But it is not necessary to hide. He can show it in his room's wall to change it to a "summer" version.

As you're an adult, you would notice the キュート＆セクシー picture is not that sexy and cute, but "8才 ひきだし" tells you that the picture is not for you, but 8-year-old boys', who are supposed to be the original readers of Shonen Jump.

8才 引き出し is "a eight-year-old boy's (secret) possessing"
Does this explanation make sense?


----------



## gengo

Nice job, Sola!


----------



## Flaminius

Solaさんの主張は、「ひきだし」という語が隠しておくべき性的な図画という意味でつかわれることがあるということですよね。おそらくそれはマンガ関係の用法であるともいっているのでしょう。私はマンガをあまり読まないので知らないだけかもしれませんが、「ひきだし」がそのような意味を持つ他の例文を挙げることはできますか？


----------



## gengo

Incidentally, assuming that Sola's interpretation is correct, this concept of ひきだし would probably translate to "under the mattress" in English.  That is where English-speaking teenage boys typically keep their girly magazines,* although their mothers always end up finding them.

* Of course, today's teenagers don't need printed matter; they just use the Internet.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

No.
I just showed a posibility.

「ひきだし」はマンガ関係の業界用語ではないと思います。
多感なお年頃の少年達が『性的な図画』を親から隠す場所としては”一般的に”「学習机のひきだし」とか、「ベッドの下」とかがありきたりだと思います。そして子供は隠しているつもりになっているけど、母親は実は目ざとく見つけている、的なアルアル。

Or maybe I can show you data in which 引き出し is commonly used as the place to hide エロ本.
エロ本・アダルトグッズどこに隠してる？45名の実際の声を集めたよ | ぽかリゾート

ベッドの下  8.4%
*引き出しの中* 34.7%
ダンボールや見えない箱のなか 28.1%
その他（リプ欄に詳細を！） 28.8%


Oops, cross posted, that mentioned almost the same thing!


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDobermanさんは相変わらず天才です。 
実はたった今僕は「８才」とは漫画の名前じゃないかなと思っていました。
でも、GOOGLEで研究しても何も見つけなかった。
どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Anyway, my reasoning is a kind of _sherlockian_ one, which might not be true in many of the cases in our real life.
8才ひきだし is definitely not an ordinary/popular expression, and it's impossible to confirm its meaning without more context and background, or the direct comment by the writer themselves.


----------

